# Hair algae



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok I read the algae information in here, but here's the problem. 

My nitrates are less than .03 ammonia is 0, and I still have this blasted hair algae everywhere. I blacked out my tank for days, but it didn't phase it whatsoever. I've been picking it off by hand when I can get ahold of it. My tank has a ton of anarchis in it, and there shouldn't be any nutrients left to compete for, since I have so much of that growing. So is there anything that will eat the stuff? I have little pond snails which eat normal algae, but they don't touch this particular variety. Any suggestions. It's running me crazy. 

I only have a 10 gallon tank too, and I have about 30 plants of anarchis growing in there, and they're all growing well. I'm not using any fertilizer at this point either, I haven't in over a month.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Rosy barbs eat hair algae, but they are much too big for a 10 gallon. Maybe guppies?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most common livebearers eat hair algae (mollies being the best) but the question is why do you have hair algae? There is an imbalance in your tank whether it be Co2, or nutrients.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

sorry for the bit of off topic, but do oto's eat algae?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes they do. Not sure how effective they are on hair algae.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Guppies and otos dont do a very good job. I had 4 ottos and a bunch of guppies in my 10 gallon when the hair algae frist showed up on my java moss. then again the otos first priority may have been the algae on the walls of the tank and thye were full all the time.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Otos don't eat hair algae. Siamese algae eaters do, but a 10 gal is too small for one. I know you already blacked out your tank but limiting the light to 6 to 8 hours and cutting down on the food worked for me in a tank where I could not add my SAEs.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I guess it could be CO2, mine is 1.6 mg/l . How on earth do I bring that number up?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think one mg/l is the same as one ppm. to raise it you need either more co2, better/more diffusers, or less surface agitation. i know somebody on another forum that got their 120 gallon to 30 ppm with the DIY method using 3 diffusers. 

Colder temps and higher pressures are actually the important things, but not in an aquarium for obvious reasons.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok, well I have had my filter pouring into the tank a bit like a waterfall (about 1/2 inch below the spout). I'll fill the water level higher since there's still room for more water, and see if that changes things any.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You did manually remove all visible hair algae didn't you? Its hard to kill established algae in any tank without stressing the other inhabitants. Clean filters (just rinse filter pads though), bleach decorations, prune affectd plant leaves if removal isn't possible. Then blackout. If it is attached to the substrate, turn it over. Waterchange to remove excess spores.


----------

